# Cube Stereo RockMount Lager wechseln



## Takatukka (10. Juli 2018)

Servus und Moin Moin,

Ich wollte am Wochenende mal die Lager meines Stereo 140 HPA wechseln. 
Das Hauptlager ging mit Innenabzieher 8-12mm noch relativ gut, auch wenn nicht viel Platz fuer die Gegenstütze war und ich in den Innenabzieher einen Schraubendreher treiben musste, da der Abzieher aufgrund der Bauweise immer ohne das Lager raus kam. 

Problematisch sind aber die Lager der Wippe am Rahmen (RockMount), diese sind von jeder Seite doppelt und in der Mitte mit einem Steg ^verbunden^.

Der Innenabzieher ist Nutzlos, greift weder hinter dem ersten noch zweiten Lager (zwei Lager gleichzeitig ist bestimmt eh nicht sinnvoll?), bzw. zieht sich immer ohne das Lager raus. Etwas vorne in den Auszieher schlagen geht auch nicht da ich von der anderen Seite nicht ran komme. 
Auspressen geht auch nicht, zumindest wuesste ich nicht wie. 
Hat hier irgendjemand bereits diese Lager getauscht und kann mir sagen wie man das am besten bewerkstelligt? 

Auch beim anschließenden Einpressen stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem WIE aufgrund des mittelstegs. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Beste Grüße takatukka


----------



## Takatukka (25. Juli 2018)

Dann hilft wohl nur rohe Gewalt mit Hammer und Meißel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Analogfoto (28. Juli 2018)

Moin.
Da ich gerade problemlos die Hauptlager meines Stereo HPA 140 / 2015 gewechselt habe, kann ich deine Angaben nicht nachvollziehen. Die Lager sind von hinten zugänglich - ein Innenabzieher also nicht erforderlich.
Was nun das Rock Mount Set angeht ( noch nicht getauscht ), verstehe ich deine Beschreibung ebensowenig.
Das Set für mein Rad besteht neben den 4 Lagern aus 2 Schrauben, 2 Spacern und einer Innenhülse mit beidseitigem Innengewinde für die Schrauben. Wo sollte da ein Steg in der Rahmenbohrung sein ?
Das Austreiben / Ausziehen der Lager über die Hülse sollte demnach kein unlösbares Problem sein.
Gruss.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-rahmen-set-fritzz-461885


----------



## Takatukka (1. August 2018)

Erstmal danke fuer deine Antwort.

Die Hauptlager waren mit dem Innenabzieher ja kein Problem. Da lag es lediglich an der Konstruktion des Abziehers.

Beim Rockmount meinte ich mit Steg die von dir angesprochene innenhülse.
Mit dem Innenabzieher komme ich da wie gesagt nicht zum Erfolg.
Ich stell mich vielleicht auch einfach nur zu dumm an.
Im Endeffekt bleibt ja nur das auspressen mittels gewindestange die ich aber nicht durch die Innenhülse durch bekomme.

Andere Alternative, wie von dir angesprochen, waere die zugehörige Schraube in die Innenhuelse reinzudrehen und mit nem Hammer auf die Schraube zu schlagen, damit auf der anderen Seite die Lager rauskommen,

Das hab ich aber bisher nicht gemacht weil ich bedenken hatte den Lagersitz zu versauen wegen verkeilen usw.


----------



## Analogfoto (7. August 2018)

Moin.

Vermutlich ist dein Innenabzieher nicht passend oder von minderer Qualität. Professionelle Modelle sind für Arbeiten am Fahrrad im Normalfall eher unterfordert.
Zum Austreiben der Lager eignet sich ein zum Kugellager-Innendurchmesser passendes Rundmaterial - z.B. eine entsprechende Schraube ausreichender Länge.
Ein Verkanten der zu entfernenden Lager ist kaum zu befürchten, wenn du mit Bedacht vorgehst. Die Innenhülse wird die Lager gleichmässig herausdrücken.
Ich wünsche dir Erfolg - auch beim Einpressen der neuen Lager.

Gruss


----------



## jogejude (10. August 2018)

Hallo

ich konnte die Lager einfach ausschlagen (bzw. eine Seite durch den Lagersitz drücken und die andere Seite dann von innen rausdrücken). Der Lagersitz hatte bei mir (2013 SHPC) keine Stege. Anscheinend gibt es da aber verschiedene Varianten (s. Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26") S. 143). Bei mir war die Hülle in der Mitte gebrochen und da war das Auspressen das kleinste Problem. Der Wechsel das Lagersatzes mit Hülse war dann einfach, liess sich mit Gefühl und Hammer einklopfen.

Viele Grüsse
Jogejude


----------



## Steinello (12. August 2018)

Es gibt bei Cube scheinbar verschiedene Varianten bei dieser "Konstruktion".
Bei meinem Cube AMS 120 ist definitiv ein Steg.
Die 4 hintereinander liegenden Lager haben auch bei mir Kopfschütteln verursacht.
Beim Wechseln der Lager konnte ich die äußeren mit einem Innenauszieher entfernen.
Die beiden innenliegenden Lager haben sich aber gewehrt. Mit einem beherzten Schlag 
auf die Distanz-Hülse ging da 3-te Lager problemlos raus. Das letzte Lager habe ich dann
auch mit Schonhammer und Durchschlag entfernt. 
Eine andere Variante wäre, mit einer Gewindestange (ich denke Gewinde M6) und passender 
Distanz-Hülse das 3-te Lager herauszuziehen.
Vor dem Einbau der neuen Lager unbedingt den Lagersitz prüfen - wenn sich beim Einpressen
ein Span bildet hat man verloren.
Ich habe die Lager ins Gefrierfach gelegt und den Rahmen angewärmt.


----------

